

Sun's open source boss slams App Engine's Java support - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/04/13/suns-open-source-boss-slams-app-engines-java-support

======
jrockway
If I were Sun, I would probably be complaining about how nobody is going to
buy Sun hardware anymore when they can just run their Java apps on GAE for
pennies a day.

The incompatibility actually helps them -- if you want "real" Java, you are
going to have to get a "real" server.

Finally, I don't blame Google for omitting core classes. Java's standard
library is some of the worst code I've ever seen -- the interfaces are
horrible (do they even know what OOP is?), and the implementation shipped with
the open source JDK looks like it was hacked together by some high-school kids
on crack. Google is smart to kill this shit off.

~~~
papaf
At the time Java was first released and MFC was the most widely used OO
framework, Java's standard library was like a breath of fresh air. OO has had
a few different fashions since the first release of Java but, in my opinion,
the base Java API has stood up well. What's so horrible about it?

~~~
jrockway
Look at URLConnection for example. Ignoring the Factory Factory Factory
aspect, note that the object starts off as a request object, and then
magically becomes a response object when you magically happen to call certain
magical methods. Magic sucks, you should start with two objects, a user agent
and a request. Tell the user agent to execute the request, and you get a
response back. This is easier to implement, easier to use, and easier to
_reuse_... but Java instead decided to go with a non-OO API encapsulated in
150 different objects.

Not good design.

------
daveparker
Learn the difference between 'flaut' and 'flaunt'.

